# machine shop for barrel



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to take a rifle barrel to have the barrel cut and threaded. Would like a good recommendation before I have my barrel ruined by some guy without the expertise and tools to do it correctly

Thanks forum members


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Mercury Machining
1085 W Gimble St, Pensacola, FL 32502
(850) 433-5017 
http://www.mercurymachining.com/
I don't know if there is a local gunsmith that would be more familiar with that specific process, but I HAVE used Mercury for a few other projects. Good work, at reasonable prices, can't hurt to try them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Im sure a machine shop could do it but I would take it to a Gunsmith, they will take the time to make sure its right if you choose a good one. Rick Rankin in Pensacola would be an option, if if you wanted to send it off Jim McCollough in Greenville does great work and is a great guy.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a guy right down the road from jays gun shop that does it also. But Rick Rankin if he is the one behind Buck and Bass he is good, kinda high but good.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Pensacola lock & gun*

Talk to Rick at Pensacola Lock & Gun. He is down on Garden St. He has done a bunch of work for me including chopping 5 or 6 bbls. He is a super gunsmith and the only one in town that I would reccommend.(not that a few others could be "good") --- SAWMAN


----------

